# Does Anyone Shoot Multiple Projectiles?



## Somnophore (Aug 3, 2011)

Heard someone say about shooting multiple projectiles from slingshots, so today whilst trying a bit of can bashing from 30 feet to get my eye in (new to the sport) after using marbles (my preferred ammo
as flies flatter than heavy steel balls) I tried a few 6mm BBs, these were ok, but then I tried shooting 3 at a time pinched in a vertical line in the pouch, they don't hit that hard the 6mm but they are very effective in 3s, seemed to knock the can every time because I was hitting with one or more.

Is this someone anyone else employs as a technique, and if so what ammo do you use,


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I've used sand in the past to shoot flies in mid-air which is a lot of fun and only needs light bands, I've been very disappointed when trying multiple balls though, found them underpowered and horrendously inaccurate!


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey that's a brilliant idea for flies, love it!!! 
I've tried multi shots before in a standard pouch and so far nothing good came of it. Tried lead birdshot too, even wrapping it in ultra fine paper....limited success but still worth exploring. Best of luck


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw a vid by Beanflip shooting multiple ammos, he was using pouches made by Rayshot. Really interesting.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey ebooks, that's funny and sounds like a lot of fun. We need more stories like that, thanks.

Al


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry, I can't help re multiple projectiles but I love the sand and flies idea - thx ebook. I'm actually looking forward to trying out sand against giant house spiders (_Tegenaria duellica_) which can have 2 or 3 inches leg span and are most unwelcome in my house and garage. I reckon it'll take coarse sand to splat these monsters, if loose sand doesn't work I'm sure wrapped bundles will and they shouldn't ricochet around causing dents and breakages like plastic like bbs do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

only time i have shot multiple is when my marbles break off the frame somehow.... happened 3 times now... interesting shotgun blast....


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have read about using sand here a few times. Now my dumb question. Can someone explain how it is shot? I have shot 8 BBs as in .177 and bird shot placed in a paper discarding sabot. I can't find the site I got it from any more. The guy that posted it said it was with his Turmark slingshot he got as a kid.


----------

